# Josh Barnett signs multi-fight contract with Strikeforce



## MatParker116 (Feb 21, 2009)

*Strikeforce signs Josh Barnett*

http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2010/9/13/1685522/josh-barnett-signs-with-strikeforce



> Two-time champion and top world-ranked heavyweight superstar Josh "The Babyfaced Assassin" Barnett has signed a multi-fight agreement to compete for world championship Mixed Martial Arts (MMA) promotion STRIKEFORCE.
> 
> "STRIKEFORCE is the home of the best heavyweight division in the world and I’m proud to be able to call it my home now," said the 32-year-old Barnett (29-5), an expert in catch wrestling who hails from Seattle, Wash.
> 
> "I’m looking forward to competing amongst the greatest fighters in the world and fighting my way to another world title."


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

http://www.mmamania.com/2010/9/13/1685521/josh-barnett-signs-multi-fight#storyjump



> NEW YORK (Sept. 13, 2010) – Two-time champion and top world-ranked heavyweight superstar Josh "The Babyfaced Assassin" Barnett has signed a multi-fight agreement to compete for world championship Mixed Martial Arts (MMA) promotion STRIKEFORCE.
> 
> "STRIKEFORCE is the home of the best heavyweight division in the world and I’m proud to be able to call it my home now," said the 32-year-old Barnett (29-5), an expert in catch wrestling who hails from Seattle, Wash. "I’m looking forward to competing amongst the greatest fighters in the world and fighting my way to another world title."
> 
> ...


Does anyone still care? Is Fedor/Barnette to late now or will he even stay clean long enough to fight?


----------



## ACTAFOOL (Dec 10, 2008)

wow, i think this is very exciting...i would still LOVE to see fedor vs barnett...that would be so awesome, plus id also like to see overeem vs barnett...strikeforce HW division is getting better and better and this will be a nice teste for overeem, lets see if he can actually hang with elite fighters, if he can beat barnett and fedor then thats proof enough that hes ready to be a top 5 in the UFC

since barnett actually signed im guessing that hes clean, he wouldnt be stupid enough to sign just to get caught again...either that or he learned how to cycle:thumb02:


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

Its a another sweet deal and again adds to the top level on the SF HW division, even if you don't care about Fedor vs Barnett which I personally would look forward to seeing, the HW division at SF is growing past Fedor, I see Fedor as a assert to the division still but there are plenty of other fighters and possible fights in that division right now that I would like to see as much as any Fedor fights, and Barnett just adds to those possible fights.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

The best HW divison in the world????? Thats a bit of a stretch lol


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

ACTAFOOL said:


> wow, i think this is very exciting...i would still LOVE to see fedor vs barnett...that would be so awesome, plus id also like to see overeem vs barnett...strikeforce HW division is getting better and better and this will be a nice teste for overeem, lets see if he can actually hang with elite fighters, *if he can beat barnett and fedor then thats proof enough that hes ready to be a top 5 in the UFC*
> 
> since barnett actually signed im guessing that hes clean, he wouldnt be stupid enough to sign just to get caught again...either that or he learned how to cycle:thumb02:


lmas, Top 5 in the UFC HW division is a joke, without Cain and JDS that division is seriously nothing, SF HW division is way more stacked with top level fighters. both Cain and JDS would have struggle more rising to the top of the current SF division than they have done at the UFC.

That division is such a joke that only 3 years ago a LHW old man in his mid 40's was able to go up a weight and make the title his only 3 years ago, yea I know the UFC had to cover the reason he was able to do that up claiming he was a Phnom that defined the rules of nature or whatever, truth is the division really is that bad it was easy picking for any half decent fighter, Couture was never even the best LHW never mind HW in the world.

Its not exactly bursting with new talent since then Cain and JDS been the exception, Brock is nothing special ether, he is not exactly the all round well experienced MMA fighting machine that Fedor and Overeem are, there are so many holes in his stand up that you can't exactly call him a well rounded MMA fighter, never mind the best in the world.

If Brock had of been made to clim the ranks of the UFC before been given his shot then he would never of even made it, just so happens that the fights he was given good stylistic match ups to suit his ground style of fighting and was lucky that the Champ himself was a past his prime, half his size ground wrestler, Couture is even a more skilled wrestler than Brock, there was just too much against him in size and age for Brock not to win that fight.

Only real test Brock has had was Carwin, who dished him a 10-8 round before been exposed as a one dimensional Gassed out walking piece of slug.

Brock and his famous decision win over Heath Herring, what a joke, lets stick Herring in the cage with Fedor or Overeem, start the clock and see if he can make it out of the first round.


----------



## sNatch204 (Oct 13, 2006)

How many times has this guy been caught cheating? Like 3 now. And thats only the times hes been CAUGHT using roids. Hes a joke and he should never get in a top10.


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

sNatch204 said:


> How many times has this guy been caught cheating? Like 3 now. And thats only the times hes been CAUGHT using roids. Hes a joke and he should never get in a top10.


Not since 2006, first time he was caught back in 2002, well I bet Brock was doing as much if not more back then.


----------



## sNatch204 (Oct 13, 2006)

KillerShark1985 said:


> Not since 2006, first time he was caught back in 2002, well I bet Brock was doing as much if not more back then.


The point is that hes been caught 3 times, and hes a cheater. I dont like or support cheaters, especially if you have been doing it your whole career.


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

sNatch204 said:


> The point is that hes been caught 3 times, and hes a cheater. I dont like or support cheaters, especially if you have been doing it your whole career.


Nice to see someone stand there ground when it comes to morals and cheating, I can respect that, take it your the only Canadian on here who is not a GSP fan then, good for you :thumb02:


----------



## LuckyPunch (Aug 31, 2010)

lol the best hw division of the world! NOT! but im looking forward to see barnett fight again!


----------



## sNatch204 (Oct 13, 2006)

KillerShark1985 said:


> Nice to see someone stand there ground when it comes to morals and cheating, I can respect that, take it your the only Canadian on here who is not a GSP fan then, good for you :thumb02:


I dont mind GSP. I am not a fan for 2 reasons though. He greased vs BJ, and his style has become a lot less exciting than it was pre Serra KO. Hes a nice guy though, i just find him somewhat boring to watch, and you know if he fights someone good who is a natural 170 pounder, hes going to a decision.


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

hard to state facts to any claim that argues the UFC HW division is better than the SF HW division right now, there is a lot more experience in the top level fighters in that division than in the UFC. So I think its a fair statement to call the SF HW division the best HW division in the world.

I would be very surprised if Todd Duffee is not there very soon also, which again keeps the improvement coming.

Sure is a lot more impressive than any signing the UFC have made over the last year, Nelson, Toney, Hunt wow I am so impressed with the UFC's sinings this year to help stack there HW division, NOT


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Let's stay on topic. Comparing the two divisions is for another thread.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

I think Josh will do fairly well in SF..... I dont see many great match ups tho.....


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I am pretty sure they are trying to set up the Barnett/Fedor fight that was supposed to happen awhile back.


----------



## E Lit Er Ate (Aug 28, 2010)

i never thought barnett was all that great. he puts on mostly boring fights too, if he uses his wrestling.

his standup isnt that great but at least he bangs. i really could care less about him signing with strikeforce.

put him in with bigfoot and see what happens from there.

I have a theory that ppl sleep on bigfoot cuz he honestly looks like he has downs syndrome or something. Dude can fight. If Barnett can beat him, he is in the mix as far as i am concerned.


----------



## ACTAFOOL (Dec 10, 2008)

KillerShark1985 said:


> lmas, Top 5 in the UFC HW division is a joke, without Cain and JDS that division is seriously nothing, SF HW division is way more stacked with top level fighters. both Cain and JDS would have struggle more rising to the top of the current SF division than they have done at the UFC.
> 
> That division is such a joke that only 3 years ago a LHW old man in his mid 40's was able to go up a weight and make the title his only 3 years ago, yea I know the UFC had to cover the reason he was able to do that up claiming he was a Phnom that defined the rules of nature or whatever, truth is the division really is that bad it was easy picking for any half decent fighter, Couture was never even the best LHW never mind HW in the world.
> 
> ...


well im not saying that the UFC HW division would kick SFs divisions ass but if the UFC top 5 were put up against SFs top 5 i would bet on UFC, i do think their HW division is overrated but come on, SFs division is also overrated, i mean what so great about them?

you have a unproven champ in overeem, is he actually good? i dont know, put him up against at least an average fighter, the way he tooled rogers was impressive but at the end of the day it was ROGERS ''oh but he almost be fedor'' umm...no....no he didnt. ''oh but he beat arlosvki'' ok so now that makes him a legit top 10?:confused02:

now onto the others, big foot...you really think he has the skills to beat cain, JDS, carwin or brock? or even mir? i sure as hell wouldnt put my money on it

werdum got humiliated by JDS already, beating fedor doesnt magically make him a threat to every UFC HW, he as a very impressive win and i dont consider it a ''lucky sub'' or a ''fluke''...there really arent such things as a lucky traingle/arm bar, im not saying he shouldnt be in the ufc, i dont think the UFC should have cut him but even if he was there i dont think he would be in the top 4

fedor...well there isnt much to say, i still think hes the best HW out there so that really elevates SF

i think its hard to make a case for either division really since cain, carwin and JDS havent been facing great fighters in the UFC either


----------



## E Lit Er Ate (Aug 28, 2010)

im not the biggest brock fan in the world but wow what a BS rant.

what HWs has Overeem beaten that make you rank him so much higher than Brock??

Buentello and Rogers??

get real.

Brock has done more in 6 fights than Overeem has HIS ENTIRE CAREER in MMA.

oh, i remember, LOSING to some decent LHWs makes you a GREAT HW!!! Like Brandon Vera!!


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

E Lit Er Ate said:


> i never thought barnett was all that great. he puts on mostly boring fights too, if he uses his wrestling.
> 
> his standup isnt that great but at least he bangs. i really could care less about him signing with strikeforce.
> 
> ...



Barnett is definitely a top HW. He is 29-5 with wins over Randy Couture, Dan Severn, Semmy Schiltx2, Kazuhiro Nakamura, Aleks Emelianenko, Big Nog, Jeff Monson, Pedro Rizzo, and Gilbert Yvel. His 5 losses were to Rizzo, Cro Cop x3, and Big Nog.

He has beaten top contender and there is no shame in losing to the fighters that he has lost to. This is an exciting signing assuming he can stay clean.


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

E Lit Er Ate said:


> im not the biggest brock fan in the world but wow what a BS rant.
> 
> what HWs has Overeem beaten that make you rank him so much higher than Brock??
> 
> ...


When you start you MMA career at 19 years old you are going to have some losses along the way, you cant even begin to judge overeem on his past losses as a LHW, you only need to look at the fighter he has become over the course of 45 professional MMA fights, thats as many as Brock (6), Mir (18), JDS (13) and Cain (8) combined btw, lets see there records after 45 fights, you only need to look at the guy to see he has become the real deal.

Werdum is still a really good fighter when he gets his way, much like Frank Mir, only I would say better than Frank Mir.

If you take the SF top 5 and faced them off against the UFC top 5 without making some kind of off balance set up like Cain vs Rogers or JDS vs Werdum, then I would bet SF woudl easily come out on top.

You would have

Brock vs Overeem - Champ vs Champ
Werdum vs Mir - Best BJJ in each division
Carwin vs Rogers - The KO artists
Barnett vs Cain - Wrestlers
Fedor vs JDS - Just class I guess, just the guy left to face Fedor

In that kind of line up, I dare say its more likely to be 5-0 SF than it is for the UFC to win overall.

You ever noticed how many BJJ Brown Belts there are swarming around the UFC from one event to the next, only colour I see recently at SF is Black.


----------



## Rastaman (Feb 25, 2010)

I have Barnett ranked as the #10 HW in the world right now personally, not based on what he's done necessarily but just based on how I think he would do if placed against legit competetion. I would love to see Barnett vs. Antonio Silva.


----------



## E Lit Er Ate (Aug 28, 2010)

yea he was decent in the pride days, like i said, i dont think he is that great, with our without roids.

all those big wins he has, those guys are all irrelevent now with the exception of Nog, who looks on his way to being irrelevent soon.

Those wins should in no way make Josh Barnett a top contender today, as some rankings have him.



KillerShark1985 said:


> When you start you MMA career at 19 years old you are going to have some losses along the way, you cant even begin to judge overeem on his past losses as a LHW, you only need to look at the fighter he has become over the course of 45 professional MMA fights, thats as many as Brock (6), Mir (18), JDS (13) and Cain (8) combined btw, lets see there records after 45 fights, you only need to look at the guy to see he has become the real deal.
> 
> Werdum is still a really good fighter when he gets his way, much like Frank Mir, only I would say better than Frank Mir.
> 
> ...


 yea cuz BJJ off your back vs these wrestlers is just gonna get you beat.

i dont see how you equate having a BJJ blackbelt as being a better fighter??

Overeem isnt some monster off his back, and thats where Brock would likely be putting him, pretty fast.

Havent ppl learned from the Frank Mir incident..... SIZE DOESNT = WRESTLING.

Just cuz Overeem is a monster now, doesnt mean he suddenly became a world class wrestler and he was never world class off his back.

i agree with Werdum vs Mir. Mir is a bumski imo.

Carwin would prob beat Rogers but who cares.

Cain would SMIZZZASH Barnett. Better wrestler with better standup, WAY better cardio and WAY faster. Barnett in for a world of hurt.

Fedor vs JDS. Great match. I pick Fedor.

I rather JDS vs Barnett and take JDS and Cain vs Fedor and take Cain tbh.


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

E Lit Er Ate said:


> yea cuz BJJ off your back vs these wrestlers is just gonna get you beat.
> 
> i dont see how you equate having a BJJ blackbelt as being a better fighter??
> 
> ...


You argue Brocks wrestling is his only weapon, how would you rate Brock standing with Overeem, Overeems ground game is not as weak as Brocks stand up.

Your using Mir as a template of how Overeem would go against Brock, Mir is a ground fighter, Overeem would keep it standing, this is not the WW division where the guys going for the TD's can close the distance and shoot under strikes faster than you can strike. Brock will get KO'ed before he can take Overeem down, whats he going to do when overeem starts using those knees in the clinch, plus a 255lb guy is not as easy to take down as a 170lb guy, the state of the WW division and wrestling does not cross over into the other divisions, especially HW.

Brock is not exactly a TD master, nor does it suit the division, he had problems taking Couture down and Overeem is bigger, stringer and would be harder to take down, if he spends time in the clinch like he did with Couture before the take downs, he will get hurt with those knees, against Carwin he was outclassed on his feet and could not take him down cleanly, he would get destroyed by Overeem on the feet, there would be no Cardio comeback ether, I would have it, Overeem 1st round KO every time.

I think your assumption on wrestling been the dominant force is confused, Brock is not GSP, he does not shoot nearly as quick at his weight and this is not WW where you can condition your body to shoot quick enough and be strong enough for the TD to be able to avoid a striking game all together against guys who are a lot smaller and lighter to TD.



E Lit Er Ate said:


> yea he was decent in the pride days, like i said, i dont think he is that great, with our without roids.
> 
> all those big wins he has, those guys are all irrelevent now with the exception of Nog, who looks on his way to being irrelevent soon.
> 
> Those wins should in no way make Josh Barnett a top contender today, as some rankings have him.


Its pointless arguing wins with some people like this, have you heard yourself serioly, your argument is "your wisn dont count unless you beat a guy who is signed up to the UFC" yea whatever, thats all the rely on to make there fights sound better, the notion that "you have not beat any of our guys so there for you wins dont count"

That is nothing but marketing propaganda, of course those win count and mean something, and the only reason the UFC guys have not been beat by the guys outside the UFC is because the UFC protects its fighters from fighting guys on the circuit, yea thats right its the UFC that says "our guys wont fight outsiders", and you know why that is right, because how bad would it look if they where to do a cross promotion and there guys where to loose. SF on the other hand have down cross promotion with some of there top fighters and they have been winning, proving they are the best of the rest, UFC only claims to be, its about time they had there fighters step up and prove it.


----------



## The Amarok (May 4, 2010)

Great add on by SF. Imo if they can get Pedro Rizzo, Barnett vs Rizzo 3 isnt a bad fight.
The UFC and SF HW division is somewhat matched.
UFC SF
Lesnar Overeem
Cain Fedor
JDS Silva
Carwin Werdum
Mir Barnett
TBH SF HW's are a bit deeper than the UFC. Accomplishments and Ability wise
UFC Heavyweights have 4 world titles in total (Lesnar 1, Carwin 1, Mir 2)
SF Heavyweights have 6 world titles (Overeem 1, Fedor 3, Silva 1, Barnett 1)


----------



## King JLB (Apr 28, 2009)

KillerShark1985 said:


> Not since 2006, first time he was caught back in 2002, well I bet Brock was doing as much if not more back then.


Actually last time he failed was in 2009 when he was finally supposed to fight Fedor. 

Not that I'm a Brock fan, but can you back up your point that he was abusing steroids? Oh and "look at him, he's a freak" isn't substantial proof.

Back on topic, this is great for strikeforce. I'd imagine they'd try to set up Fedor-Barnett, but it also leaves room for plenty of other interesting matchups. I'd personally love to see Overeem and Barnett go at it. Maybe even Arlovski vs good ol baby face.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Everybody should stay on topic! Every time somebody mentions steroids, we get the same Brock talk all over again.

Barnett may not be as good as he used to be, but it's an amazing catch for Strikeforce never the less.


----------



## ACTAFOOL (Dec 10, 2008)

KillerShark1985 said:


> You argue Brocks wrestling is his only weapon, how would you rate Brock standing with Overeem, Overeems ground game is not as weak as Brocks stand up.
> 
> Your using Mir as a template of how Overeem would go against Brock, Mir is a ground fighter, Overeem would keep it standing, this is not the WW division where the guys going for the TD's can close the distance and shoot under strikes faster than you can strike. Brock will get KO'ed before he can take Overeem down, whats he going to do when overeem starts using those knees in the clinch, plus a 255lb guy is not as easy to take down as a 170lb guy, the state of the WW division and wrestling does not cross over into the other divisions, especially HW.
> 
> ...


sure, lets compare randys elite wrestling with overeem, overeem is bigger so clearly he would keep the fight standing:thumbsup:

sure overeem is big but you actually think he can stop brocks TDs??? um, carwin and randy are WRESTLERS, very good wrestlers, you saying since carwin and randy stopped lesnars takedowns so overeem can too is like saying carwin couldnt knock out brock so he cant knock overeem out too!:confused02:

theres no connection what so ever, brock would take overeem down and GnP him to a TKO, overeems only chance is cacthing him coming in...dont tell me you think overeem is faster than brock too (not talking about striking)

werdum vs mir is a tough one, mir would probably want to keep the fight standing, if he caught big nog he could catch werdum, though this one is really a toss, i could see either won getting a win here

carwin vs rogers - please...even though both have crap cardio carwin has more power and wrestling on his side, rogers hasnt proved anything yet

barnett vs cain - barnett JUST got signed, so i wasnt including him in the list of HWs before, though im not sure, i dont know how barnett is today, he was amazing but i really gotta see him fight in SF to really breakdown this fight nowadays, though if i had to choose right now i would go with barnett, the dude is incredible but cain is faster, better cardio, better wrestling...not much KO power though and doesnt have the subs of barnett...i think barnett would end up subbing him though like i said i have no idea how he is nowadays

fedor vs JDS - JDS has some amazing power man and very good boxing, no doubt he would catch fedor a couple of times and that might just KO him, though since JDS couldnt put nelson away id guess that he couldnt put fedor away either, but all he has is a punchers chance, but still, i agree, fedor would probably destroy him

the only true HWs in SF that could actually be a threat for sure is fedor and barnett really, overeem still has to be tested, i agree he was amazing skill right now but his chin is still questionable and has no wrestling, something that is dominating the HW scene right now in the UFC but he does have potential

but it doesnt work like that, you cant choose 2 guys, see who wins and then say ''ok now SF is better than UFC'' wich fighter would be able to beat them all? wich one would climb up to being #1 contender or champ?

only 3 are possible, fedor, barnett, overeem....but like i said, lets wait till overeem proves himself against an elite fighter to reall consider him


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Interesting signing by SF. I'm happy to see the organization bulking up, so to speak. I won't get into how unbelievably, and borderline ignorantly biased Killer Shark is. It's not worth my time. What I will say, however, is that all of his ripping on the UFC HW division, and his never ending talk about how much of a 'joke' Lesnar is is just that. Talk. I'd hate to burst your biased bubble (and the manner in which you write shows no objectivity whatsoever, so don't claim to be impartial in the least), but chances are more than good that Lesnar would beat, with potential ease, the likes of Werdrum, Silva, Rogers, Barnett, and even Overeem (who I happen to be a fan of). The only top SF heavyweight I might show deference to is Fedor, and that's based more on history than anything. I simply cannot see any other as being capable of dealing with Lesnar's style. At all.

I won't get into the other HWs right now. It's all a matter of opinion, and hence, no one will ever win. I'll simply say that both organizations have very interesting and compelling HW divisions, and we should be happy about this, as it allows us some semblance of variety. Why one or two dimwits always has to turn this into a dick measuring contest is beyond me. We're all MMA fans... so why not appreciate what each organization has to offer us? That said, I do know that calling either division a 'joke' is itself a joke. Condescendingly mentioning Roy Nelson yet making no mention whatsoever of Stefan Struve or a potential ground and pound monster in Christian Morecraft shows how little weight your opinions should hold. And acting as though an aging, perhaps over the hill Barnett is somehow this magnificent signing when UFC has much better, much younger variations of the same fighter in Lesnar and Cain is even more ridiculous. This will be all I have to say on the matter, because again, it's opinion. And in your case, it's biased opinion, which I have little time or tolerance for. I'll end with a previous point. Both divisions are talent rich. And both will provide us with some very exciting fights in the future. That's really all that matters.


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

I wonder if Barnett will screw Strikeforce like he did Affliction. How can anybody take Barnett seriously after that fiasco?


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

I can.. Barnett is still a beast. This is a good addition...

Some interesting matches at HW for sure...

Masvidal and Barnett?? Keep pushing Coker. You're building and absolutly excellent roster of competition.:thumbsup:


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I think its weird that everyone talks about how the heavyweight division used to be so thin and now that a bunch of them are in SF they talk about how deep the division is. WTF?


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Toxic said:


> I think its weird that everyone talks about how the heavyweight division used to be so thin and now that a bunch of them are in SF they talk about how deep the division is. WTF?


As in "thin" in the world of MMA?

That's easy. They were all scattered. Now they are being consolidated...

Add Herman, Monson and Duffe... and STRIKEFORCES HW division would be freakin nasty..

It's already getting interesting.


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

...Barnett is a good addition. Lots of experience & skill. If Monson gets lured in, a fight between Barnett & Monson would be a very good one. As far as him fighting Fedor, he can't duck him this time. My best regards to the fighter who faces a fresh, refocused Emelianenko...raise01:


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

_RIVAL_ said:


> As in "thin" in the world of MMA?
> 
> That's easy. They were all scattered. Now they are being consolidated...
> 
> ...


...Right on Rival. You're positive raving on Strikeforce is true and is causing much anticipation for me as well...


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Very, very good signing by SF.

Fedor, Alistair, Josh, Werdum, Rogers, Antonio, Arlovski, even Kyle is decent.

SF has some some solid, and in regards to Werdum, Josh, Alistair and Fedor, VERY serious HW talent.

I am excited to see Josh back in the fold.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

I'm, loving the talent in the HW division in Strikeforce. I hope they sign Monson and Duffee as well. Not to mention, they just signed Masvidal and Daley. :thumbsup:


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Lavar "Big" Johnson is still floating around the SF HW division as well. Hope he's finally fully recovered. That recovery took alot out of him and it was obvious in the Mahe fight...

But coming back so fast after multiple gunshot wounds showed alot. He's always been a beast. I've been wanting to see Johnson/Arlovski or Rogers for while now..


----------



## FrodoFraggins (Oct 25, 2009)

It's a good signing for SF, but can the guy even fight in the US? Doesn't he still need to address the California commission? I'm pretty sure other states will enforce bans on fighters from other states.

Anyway, Barnett didn't look so hot in his last fight and I hope they let him work up a little slowly.

It's kind of ridiculous comparing the SF heavyweight division with the UFC's if only for the reason that the UFC doesn't let their fighters go elsewhere to fight or duck opponents.

Until SF gets a handle on their fighters, don't talk to me about how great the SF heavyweight division is.


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

There gonna be a vBookie bet for how long it takes Barnett to get caught using steroids again?

Edit: 1200 posts!!

Damn, that 200 came fast...


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

When he tests positive depends on his opponent. If he is given a tune-up match I'm sure he won't use at all. If he gets a bigger name guy he'll use it in a heartbeat!:thumb02:


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

kantowrestler said:


> When he tests positive depends on his opponent. If he is given a tune-up match I'm sure he won't use at all. If he gets a bigger name guy he'll use it in a heartbeat!:thumb02:


There's a 50/50 chance he test positive. Literally that's what it is. Since he first tested positive against Couture, he has had 4 fights scheduled in the US. He has tested positive for half of them.


----------



## KEYZER-SOZE (Jul 31, 2010)

how can this guy fight in the states?? i thought since the whole affliction fiasco his chances of getting a license in cali (or really anywhere for that matter) were slim and none.i have high hopes that this will be a great addition if he can manage not to juice, but history says thats a BIG if


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I think that was the immediate affect. Now though he has a chance of getting a liscence. He just has to be smart about it!:sarcastic12:


----------

